

Ask HN: Quora as a blogging platform. Good or bad? - twidlit

It seems that Quora is slowly ramping up its blogging tools. What do you think of this move?<p>note: i think its labeled as "message to your followers".
======
rkwz
Quora is basically a Q&A site. Though there's no rule to stop you from using
it as a blogging platform, It's good to use the right tools for the job.

------
Dramatize
I don't see how it could be bad. I could see me using the site more than
facebook or twitter in the future.

